# Reliability of the A6 4.2L



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

We have a 2001 Audi A6 4.2L on the lot with 74k miles.
It's immaculate from what I can see
the listing
As I work for the company, I get it cheaper than advertised.
How are these for reliability and repairs?


----------



## unclesol (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Reliability of the A6 4.2L (Chapel)*

I just purchased a 4.2, and I love it. Actually, it's the third A6 I've had, going from a 2.8 Tiptronic to a 2.7T 6 speed, to the 4.2. It's a treat.
Only recommendation I can offer is to purchase an extended warranty if you want the car. Many repairs can quickly add up to more than the cost of the policy (i.e.-2 exhaust sensors re&re would have added up to almost $1200.00 CDN, without the warranty).
Good luck, and enjoy !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Accept2 (Aug 28, 2004)

*Re: Reliability of the A6 4.2L (unclesol)*

Oooo. My next car will have the 4.2. I have the 2.8, and its a great car, but it could use more torque. I find it to be a very cheap car to maintain..........


----------



## A4Avant (Mar 17, 2000)

*Re: Reliability of the A6 4.2L (Chapel)*

My 4.2 has been rock solid. I have 60,000k miles on mine now and I love it. The car your looking at is an ultra rare color called Nemo Blue and has the advantage of the sport package. Sport was lowered susp. 17" forged wheels and the nice sport seates. It seems like a loaded car, it even has nav!


----------

